# Coopers dark ale hops suggestions?



## Micks_Yeast

Hello, I would like to know what the most common hops I could use for the dark ale (I will be dry hopping) and has anyone got tasty recipes for this malt extract? 

I'm from the central coast NSW so if there is something easy to get my hands on any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Only1MADMaN

Hi there MICK. 

Just noticed that no one has replied to your post and thought I’d offer my very limited suggestions. 

I’ve been brewing for 4 months so I’m still very green when it comes to the tech side of things but here is something I found. 







I’m thinking of this kit but using the Coopers Dark Ale instead. 
Replacing the 1KG LME for a 1KG DME 
No crystal malt grain.

Do a 10L kettle 30min boil 
At boil, roll off to about 80 degrees and add the DME and 250g golden Syrup while stirring it in. 
5 min mark add 15g (or more) Fuggle hops. 
Flame out at 1min
Cool as quick as possible (down to about 25-30 degrees) and into your fermenter. 
Store some water in the fridge overnight to use when cooling the wort. 

Dry hop a further 15g Fuggle at about day 4 and do a gravity test on day 7 should be good to bottle on day 8. 

Like I said. I haven’t done this one or tasted it’s clone beer. 

Good luck.


----------



## doithuong

Good. Thanks for your sharing recipe


----------



## carrobrew

Only1MADMaN said:


> Hi there MICK.
> 
> Just noticed that no one has replied to your post and thought I’d offer my very limited suggestions.
> 
> I’ve been brewing for 4 months so I’m still very green when it comes to the tech side of things but here is something I found.
> 
> View attachment 115456
> 
> 
> I’m thinking of this kit but using the Coopers Dark Ale instead.
> Replacing the 1KG LME for a 1KG DME
> No crystal malt grain.
> 
> Do a 10L kettle 30min boil
> At boil, roll off to about 80 degrees and add the DME and 250g golden Syrup while stirring it in.
> 5 min mark add 15g (or more) Fuggle hops.
> Flame out at 1min
> Cool as quick as possible (down to about 25-30 degrees) and into your fermenter.
> Store some water in the fridge overnight to use when cooling the wort.
> 
> Dry hop a further 15g Fuggle at about day 4 and do a gravity test on day 7 should be good to bottle on day 8.
> 
> Like I said. I haven’t done this one or tasted it’s clone beer.
> 
> Good luck.


Newcastle brew shop recipe?


----------



## steamboat willy

Fuggles is good,

Willamette is also a good one to use in black beers, I have used it in kit beers to try to get something close to a tooheys old type of flavour


----------

